# New Sponsor Giveaway - Fowl Obsession Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our newest sponsors, Fowl Obsession Calls, is giving away a pair of duck and goose calls to one of the community members.

The goose call, called the *Honker Havoc*, is an all acrylic call that is each individually tuned. It requires no back pressure and minimal air pressure making it extremely easy to use.









The duck call, called *Belly Up*, is a double reed call with a poly insert with either an acrylic mouthpiece or wood. It's designed as an all around meat call for the water or field.









You can find out more about their waterfowl calls at: http://www.fowlobsessioncalls.com/page3.html

*To enter the giveaway, all you have to do is welcome Fowl Obsession Calls as a new sponsor. In a few weeks we'll pick 10 random semi-finalists and run the giveaway as always.*

Good luck everyone and thanks again to Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## Guest

welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## duckdogsroc

welcome fowl obsessions calls


----------



## Bucksnort14

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## jlsgeese

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## greenhead243

Welcome Fowl Obsessions Calls!


----------



## duckjunky

WELCOME FOWL OBSESSION CALLS!!!! :beer: Thanks for the support and Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## allhunter

Welcome fowl obsession calls and thanks a lot looks like some great calls!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring and helping to keep our sport alive.


----------



## buhlbully

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## collar boy

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## Tofte15

Welcome Fowl Obsession!


----------



## knutson24

Welcome aboard Fowl Obsession!!!


----------



## Ref

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!    :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## charoldson

Welcome to a great site.


----------



## mnfowlhntr

WELCOME FOWL OBSESSION CALLS!!


----------



## gaddy getter

Welcome! Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## chevygoose

welcome fowl obsesion hope to try your calls soon


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

WELCOME FOWL OBSESSION-THANKS!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

WELCOM FOWL OBSESSION-THANKS!


----------



## RippinLips

Welcome to the forum fowl obsession, thanks!


----------



## jesseshunting200

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!!!!


----------



## HOBBES

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## CamoQueen1

Hmmm... Having not practiced much with calling, easy call with the Honker Havoc sounds entising!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## devilmallard

Welcome Fowl Obsession! Great name


----------



## Norm70

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## rottengander

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls. That's exactly what it is to an obsession!


----------



## bradcrisco

Welcome to the party Fowl Obsession Calls!! :beer: I completely agree about it being an obsession. This is my first fall of goose hunting, after dozens of years of deer hunting, and I can't get enough. Just seeing geese in the air while driving is enough to run off the road.


----------



## makin' it rain

welcome fowl obsession calls!


----------



## duknut1975

Looks sweet, count me in!


----------



## DTF

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls. Thanks for being a sponsor!
I think I have a couple openings on my lanyard.


----------



## matta812

welcome fowl obsession


----------



## jaw1990

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls! Nice to have you on board.


----------



## skycarp hustlers

welcome fowl obsession calls its great to have you as a part of nodak


----------



## Bauer

Welcome Fowl Obsession, thanks for sharing your obsession with ours :thumb:


----------



## bo13

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls. 
What a perfect name for a great Passion.


----------



## ckbeggs

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!!


----------



## SnowSlammer

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Welcome and thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## GKBassplayer

Glad to see you here, Welcome!


----------



## wuttheflock

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls, thanks for sponsoring !


----------



## Goose Bandit

welcome to the site Fowl Obsession Calls, and thank you for supporting the site


----------



## Dr. Honk

Welcome Fowl Obsession. Thanks for being a sponser. This is a great site


----------



## waterdog88

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls! Excited to be a part of a site associated with you! 8)


----------



## trappingaddiction

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## jmdkx8

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls


----------



## Kris brantner

welcome!!!!


----------



## Boonedog

Welcolme fowl obsession calls


----------



## waterfowl kid

Welcome to the site Fowl Obsession Calls!!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

:welcome: to Nodak Outdoors, great looking calls!!


----------



## boomer68

Congratulations on your new vwnture, and Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird

welcom welcome welcom!!!!


----------



## jp

welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## jcnelsn1

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls


----------



## chrisd

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls.. Thanks For sponsoring this website its a great way to connect sell and trade.


----------



## Choclabmax

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## usaf11

Welcome fowl obsession!! Glad to have you a board!! happy hunting! :sniper:


----------



## honker85

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!!!!!!!


----------



## MNget'emclose

Welcome to NodakOutdoors. Thanks for being a sponsor.

Rob


----------



## the professor

Welcome!


----------



## oilcan72

Welcome to Fowl Obsession Calls!!


----------



## tnewb860

welcome fall obsession calls can`t wait to try one!


----------



## hindjac12

welcome fowl obsession calls!


----------



## duckmander

welcome fowl obsessions calls


----------



## rutten

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## Bubba

Thanks for your sponsorship "Fowl Obsession Calls" we all appreciate the support......


----------



## gooseflute7

Welcome, and thank you for sponsoring !


----------



## BigA1

Welcolme fowl obsession calls.


----------



## take'em down

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## kmuus

Welcome!


----------



## Pato

Welcome to the forum, Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## mjschuette

welcome to Nodak


----------



## duckman13

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Buddy10

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls - they look awesome


----------



## pappyhat

Welcome Fowl Obsessions.


----------



## Goose Grinder79

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Welcome to NoDakOutdoors, Fowl Obsession!!!


----------



## guppy

welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## mantracker2

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## ezzie77

welcome Fowl Obsession Calls


----------



## DuckerIL

Welcome to the site Fowl Obsession!


----------



## LETemLand

Thanks for a chance to win Welcome Fowl Obsession


----------



## nickle ditch

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## oldfireguy

Welcome to Fowl Obsession Calls. Thanks for being a sponsor of this site.


----------



## fc bllab

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls, Thanks for the chance.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## aspot15

Welcome fowl obsession calls!!!!!


----------



## mcwjr13

Welcome Fowl Obsession!!


----------



## twopopper

Welcome Fowl Obsessions Calls!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Welcome to the site.


----------



## dzlpwr4me

Welcome Fowl Obsessions Calls!


----------



## DakotaYota

Welcome Fowl Obsession....I will definately be checking out your website. It is well know I have a call "ADDICTION"! :beer:


----------



## 495hp

Welcome


----------



## da30pointer67

welcome!! love the name. hope we can bring you some busine  ss!


----------



## owwwwww

Thanks for being a sponsor! Welcome to the forum  :beer:


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!


----------



## wish2hunt

Welcome Fowl Obsession!


----------



## 1observer

Hello and welcome to the site!


----------



## ILLmallard

Welcome Mr. Carey. Its nice to see someone local as a sponsor.


----------



## sws002

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

welcome fowl obsession calls


----------



## honkhonk

Welcome


----------



## greenhead17

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls


----------



## magnum_honker

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls...


----------



## bioman

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls :thumb:.


----------



## Horker23

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## dropem32

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls


----------



## J.Jenson

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors Fowl Obsession Calls!!!


----------



## stupidcosmoline

Welcome Fowl Obsession!


----------



## R Diddy 08

Welcome to the site Fowl Obsession! Your calls look great!


----------



## Cisco

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!!


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

Welcome Fowl Obsession Calls!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Welcome to the site.

It is sponsors like you that help every bit to keep this site going.


----------



## huntinfool174

Welcome Fowl Obsessions!!!!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

welcome Fowl Obsession Calls thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## ILLmallard

Just bought a set from Mark...Awesome Calls!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Man

Welcome Obsession! looks like some great calls!!!


----------



## swenny

THANKS MUCH FOWL OBSESSION>>>>WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Closed - see finalists here:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=87679


----------

